# Maple



## myingling (Feb 15, 2014)

2 heading down south maple burl I got from mike dyed black and stabilized copper - glass matchin strikers
















Thanks for lookin

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## TMAC (Feb 15, 2014)

Sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow, that dye totally changed the look of that wood, beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice- you would never know it was BLM...........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Very different. Looks great.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 15, 2014)

Good looking Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 15, 2014)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 15, 2014)

Very Cool - well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## misfire (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful calls


----------

